# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء مجرب للحفظ

## معشوقة آل البيت

_                     دعاءللحفظ                                                       (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم لله خير الاسماء,بسم لله رب الارض والسماء,بسم لله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء,بسم لله أصبحت وعلى الله توكلت,بسم لله على قلبي ونفسي ,بسم لله على ديني وعقلي ,بسم لله على أهلي ومالي, بسم لله على ماأعطاني ربي,بسم لله الذي لايضرمع اسمه شئ في الارض ولافي السماء,وهوالسميع العليم,الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئا,الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعزواجل مماأخاف وأحذر عزجارك وجل ثناوك,ولاإله غيرك,اللهم إني أعوذبك من شر نفسي,ومن شركل سلطان شديد,ومن شركل شيطان مريد,ومن شركل جبارعنيد,ومن شرقضاءالسوء,ومن كل دابة أنت أخذبناصيتها,إنك على صراط مستقيم,وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ,إن وليي الله الذينزل الكتاب وهويتولى الصالحين,فإن تولوافقل حسبي الله,لاإله هوعليه توكلت,وهورب العرش الغظيم )اسالكم الدعاء_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم لله خير الاسماء,بسم لله رب الارض والسماء,بسم لله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء,بسم لله أصبحت وعلى الله توكلت,بسم لله على قلبي ونفسي ,بسم لله على ديني وعقلي ,بسم لله على أهلي ومالي, بسم لله على ماأعطاني ربي,بسم لله الذي لايضرمع اسمه شئ في الارض ولافي السماء,وهوالسميع العليم,الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئا,الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعزواجل مماأخاف وأحذر عزجارك وجل ثناوك,ولاإله غيرك,اللهم إني أعوذبك من شر نفسي,ومن شركل سلطان شديد,ومن شركل شيطان مريد,ومن شركل جبارعنيد,ومن شرقضاءالسوء,ومن كل دابة أنت أخذبناصيتها,إنك على صراط مستقيم,وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ,إن وليي الله الذينزل الكتاب وهويتولى الصالحين,فإن تولوافقل حسبي الله,لاإله هوعليه توكلت,وهورب العرش الغظيم )

الله يعطيش العافيه 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
وقضى الله جميع حوائجك بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## صمت السنين

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم لله خير الاسماء,بسم لله رب الارض والسماء,بسم لله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء,بسم لله أصبحت وعلى الله توكلت,بسم لله على قلبي ونفسي ,بسم لله على ديني وعقلي ,بسم لله على أهلي ومالي, بسم لله على ماأعطاني ربي,بسم لله الذي لايضرمع اسمه شئ في الارض ولافي السماء,وهوالسميع العليم,الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئا,الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعزواجل مماأخاف وأحذر عزجارك وجل ثناوك,ولاإله غيرك,اللهم إني أعوذبك من شر نفسي,ومن شركل سلطان شديد,ومن شركل شيطان مريد,ومن شركل جبارعنيد,ومن شرقضاءالسوء,ومن كل دابة أنت أخذبناصيتها,إنك على صراط مستقيم,وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ,إن وليي الله الذينزل الكتاب وهويتولى الصالحين,فإن تولوافقل حسبي الله,لاإله هوعليه توكلت,وهورب العرش الغظيم )

----------


## ام الحلوين

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم لله خير الاسماء,بسم لله رب الارض والسماء,بسم لله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء,بسم لله أصبحت وعلى الله توكلت,بسم لله على قلبي ونفسي ,بسم لله على ديني وعقلي ,بسم لله على أهلي ومالي, بسم لله على ماأعطاني ربي,بسم لله الذي لايضرمع اسمه شئ في الارض ولافي السماء,وهوالسميع العليم,الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئا,الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعزواجل مماأخاف وأحذر عزجارك وجل ثناوك,ولاإله غيرك,اللهم إني أعوذبك من شر نفسي,ومن شركل سلطان شديد,ومن شركل شيطان مريد,ومن شركل جبارعنيد,ومن شرقضاءالسوء,ومن كل دابة أنت أخذبناصيتها,إنك على صراط مستقيم,وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ,إن وليي الله الذينزل الكتاب وهويتولى الصالحين,فإن تولوافقل حسبي الله,لاإله هوعليه توكلت,وهورب العرش الغظيم )

سلمت يمناش وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم لله خير الاسماء,بسم لله رب الارض والسماء,بسم لله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء,بسم لله أصبحت وعلى الله توكلت,بسم لله على قلبي ونفسي ,بسم لله على ديني وعقلي ,بسم لله على أهلي ومالي, بسم لله على ماأعطاني ربي,بسم لله الذي لايضرمع اسمه شئ في الارض ولافي السماء,وهوالسميع العليم,الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئا,الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعزواجل مماأخاف وأحذر عزجارك وجل ثناوك,ولاإله غيرك,اللهم إني أعوذبك من شر نفسي,ومن شركل سلطان شديد,ومن شركل شيطان مريد,ومن شركل جبارعنيد,ومن شرقضاءالسوء,ومن كل دابة أنت أخذبناصيتها,إنك على صراط مستقيم,وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ,إن وليي الله الذينزل الكتاب وهويتولى الصالحين,فإن تولوافقل حسبي الله,لاإله هوعليه توكلت,وهورب العرش الغظيم )

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت



----------

